# [SOLVED] Issue(s) With AMD Catalyst



## tdb (Feb 4, 2008)

There was a problem initializing Catalyst Control Center Linux edition. It could be caused by the following.

No AMD graphics driver is installed, or the AMD driver is not functioning properly.
Please install the AMD driver appropriate for you AMD hardware, or configure using aticonfig.


I onnly realize there was an issue after I tried to launch XBMC and received this error message.

*XMBC *_needs hardware acceleration OpenGL rendering: Install an appropriate graphics driver._

What do I need to do to repair or find the appropriate driver(s). Thanks

*P.S. Specs:*
Linux Mint Maya Mate 64bit
Processor: AM3+ FX 4130 / AM3+ FX 4300
Motherboard:Gigabyte GA-78LMT-USB3 (ver. 5.0)
Custom build


----------



## hal8000 (Dec 23, 2006)

*Re: Issue(s) With AMD Catalyst*

Have you ever had the AMD catalyst driver working in Mint 13?
Reason I ask this is because I am not sure if the repositories are still current.
Open a terminal and type:

modinfo fglrx

It should return plenty of information, if not the catalyst driver is not nstaon your system. and needs to be installed (or re-installed).


----------



## tdb (Feb 4, 2008)

*Re: Issue(s) With AMD Catalyst*



hal8000 said:


> Have you ever had the AMD catalyst driver working in Mint 13?
> Reason I ask this is because I am not sure if the repositories are still current.
> Open a terminal and type:
> 
> ...


Yes. They're 2 files or programs in (ALL) Applications.

*AMD Cataylst Control Center. * _Allows the configuration of the AMD graphic hardware settings that requires administrative access_.

There was a program that would check for proprietary software, after a few seconds it would instruct me to click on download the AMD drive. Now I don't see the program that allows me to do that, I swear.

Here's the info.


[email protected] ~ $ modinfo fglrx
filename: /lib/modules/3.2.0-23-generic/kernel/drivers/char/drm/fglrx.ko
license: Proprietary. (C) 2002 - ATI Technologies, Starnberg, GERMANY
description: ATI Fire GL
author: Fire GL - ATI Research GmbH, Germany
srcversion: B30AECA6EBA7818FE8535B1
alias: pci:v00001002d000068F2sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d0000678Asv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d00006788sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias:  pci:v00001002d00006784sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d00006780sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d00006809sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d0000684Csv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d00006808sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d00006828sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d00006749sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d00006748sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d00006747sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d00006746sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d0000674Asv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d00006709sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d00006708sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d00006707sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d00006706sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d00006705sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d00006704sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d00006703sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d00006702sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d00006701sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d00006700sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d00006762sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d00006768sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d00006767sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d00006766sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d00006727sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d00006726sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d00006723sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d00006722sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d00006729sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d00006728sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d000068C9sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d000068C8sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d00006880sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d000068A9sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d0000688Csv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d0000688Dsv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d0000688Asv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d00006889sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d00006888sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d000068E9sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d000068E8sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d000068F1sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d00006801sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d00006800sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d00006842sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d00006841sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d00006840sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d00006843sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d00006826sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d00006823sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d0000682Bsv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d00006831sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d0000682Fsv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d0000682Dsv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d00006827sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d00006830sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d00006825sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d00006824sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d00006821sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d00006820sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d00006740sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d00006741sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d00006743sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d00006742sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d00006745sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d00006744sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d00006760sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d00006761sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d00006763sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d00006765sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d00006764sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d00006725sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d00006724sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d00006721sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d00006720sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d000068E5sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d000068E4sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d000068F1sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d000068F0sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d000068E1sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d000068E0sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d000068C7sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d000068D1sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d000068D0sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d000068C1sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d000068C0sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d00006890sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d000068A8sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d000068A1sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d000068B1sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d000068B0sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d000068A0sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d0000666Fsv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d00006667sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d00006663sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d00006660sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d00006641sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d00006640sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d00006623sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d00006621sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d00006620sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d00006607sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d00006606sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d00006603sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d00006602sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d00006601sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d00006600sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d00006792sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d0000679Bsv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d00006790sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d0000679Esv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d00006799sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d0000679Asv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d00006798sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d00006806sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d00006811sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d00006810sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d00006819sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d00006818sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d0000683Fsv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d0000683Dsv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d0000683Bsv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d00006839sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d00006838sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d00006837sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d00006750sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d00006759sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d00006758sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d0000675Dsv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d0000675Bsv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d00006751sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d0000675Fsv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d00006850sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d00006849sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d00006859sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d00006858sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d0000671Dsv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d0000671Csv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d00006719sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d00006718sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d0000671Fsv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d00006770sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d00006779sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d00006771sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d00006772sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d0000677Bsv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d00006778sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d0000673Esv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d00006739sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d00006738sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d000068DEsv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d000068D9sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d000068D8sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d000068DAsv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d000068BFsv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d000068BAsv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d000068BEsv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d000068B9sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d000068B8sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d0000689Dsv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d0000689Csv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d0000689Bsv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d00006899sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d00006898sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d0000689Esv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d000068FEsv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d000068F9sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d000068F8sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d000068FAsv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d00006631sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d00006611sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d00006610sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d00006613sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d0000665Dsv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d00006658sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d0000665Csv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d00006651sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d00006650sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d00006649sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d00009807sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d00009806sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d00009809sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d00009808sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d0000980Asv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d00009802sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d00009805sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d00009804sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d00009803sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d00009991sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d00009990sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d00009901sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d00009900sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d0000990Asv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d00009904sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d00009903sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d00009994sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d00009993sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d00009992sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d00009909sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d00009908sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d00009907sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d00009906sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d00009905sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d00009910sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d00009913sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d000099A0sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d000099A2sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d00009917sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d00009918sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d00009919sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d000099A4sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d00009645sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d00009644sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d00009643sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d00009642sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d00009641sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d00009640sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d0000964Fsv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d0000964Esv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d0000964Csv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d0000964Bsv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d0000964Asv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d00009649sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d00009648sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d00009647sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d0000990Fsv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d00009998sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d00009996sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d0000990Esv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d0000990Csv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d00009997sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d00009995sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d0000990Dsv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d0000990Bsv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d0000999Bsv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d0000999Asv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d00009999sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d0000999Dsv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d0000999Csv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d00001316sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d00001307sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d00001306sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d00001305sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d00001304sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d0000131Csv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d0000131Bsv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d00001315sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d00001313sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d00001311sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d00001310sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d0000130Fsv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d0000130Esv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d0000130Dsv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d0000130Csv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d0000130Bsv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d0000130Asv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d00001309sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d0000983Fsv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d0000983Esv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d0000983Dsv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d0000983Csv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d0000983Bsv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d0000983Asv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d00009839sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d00009838sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d00009837sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d00009836sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d00009835sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d00009834sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d00009833sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d00009832sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d00009831sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d00009830sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
depends: 
vermagic: 3.2.0-23-generic SMP mod_unload modversions 
parm: firegl:charp
[email protected] ~ $


----------



## hal8000 (Dec 23, 2006)

*Re: Issue(s) With AMD Catalyst*

That output means that the caralyst driver is installed, so try and load the kernel module with:

sudo modprobe fglrx

Then test if it works by running:

fgl_glxgears

This should present a spinning cube.
On a personal note there is a lot of variation between catalyst versions, different kernels and performance. Output using Mint 16 KDE and latest AMD beta ctalyst drivers is about 50% faster for me than the catalyst version installed with Mint 14.

See if you get the spinning cube.


----------



## tdb (Feb 4, 2008)

*Re: Issue(s) With AMD Catalyst*

[email protected] ~ *$ sudo modprobe fglrx*
[sudo] password for studio1: 
FATAL: Error inserting fglrx (/lib/modules/3.2.0-23-generic/kernel/drivers/char/drm/fglrx.ko): No such device
[email protected] ~ *$ fgl_glxgears*
Using GLX_SGIX_pbuffer
X Error of failed request: BadRequest (invalid request code or no such operation)
Major opcode of failed request: 153 (GLX)
Minor opcode of failed request: 19 (X_GLXQueryServerString)
Serial number of failed request: 12
Current serial number in output stream: 12
[email protected] ~ $ 

Strange, my screen resolution is now out of whack also.


----------



## tdb (Feb 4, 2008)

*Re: Issue(s) With AMD Catalyst*

Also checked this....

[email protected] ~ *$ inxi -Gx*
Graphics: Card: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD/ATI] RS780L [Radeon 3000] bus-ID: 01:05.0 
X.Org: 1.11.3 drivers: vesa (unloaded: fbdev,fglrx) Resolution: [email protected] 
GLX Renderer: N/A GLX Version: N/A Direct Rendering: N/A
[email protected] ~ $


Why do a suspect the only solution is reinstall... though I wonder will the issue keep coming up again and again.


----------



## tdb (Feb 4, 2008)

*Re: Issue(s) With AMD Catalyst*

*OK. This is was I did to restore my screen distroded resolution.*

_sudo apt-get remove --purge xorg-driver-fglrx fglrx*
sudo apt-get install --reinstall libgl1-mesa-glx libgl1-mesa-dri
sudo apt-get install --reinstall xserver-xorg-core
sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg

sudo reboot_

I uninstalled fglrx and reinstalled drivers: *Synaptic Package Manager
*

fglrx 2:13.101-0ubuntu0.0.1 Video driver for the AMD graphics accelerators

xvba-va-driver 0.7.8-lubuntu3 XvBA-based backend For VA API (AMD fglrx implementaion)

fglrx-dev 2:13.101 -0ubuntu0.0.1 Video driver for the AMD graphics accelerators (devel files)

fglrx-amdcccle 2:13.101-0ubuntu0.0.1 Catalyst Control Center for the AMD graphics accelerators

xserver-xorg-video-radeon 1:6.14.99~git20111219.aacbd X.Org X server -- AMD/ATI Radeon display driver.

*Repeating the Terminal commands, again.*

[email protected] ~ $ modinfo fglrx
filename: /lib/modules/3.2.0-23-generic/kernel/drivers/char/drm/fglrx.ko
license: Proprietary. (C) 2002 - ATI Technologies, Starnberg, GERMANY
description: ATI Fire GL
author: Fire GL - ATI Research GmbH, Germany
srcversion: B30AECA6EBA7818FE8535B1
alias: pci:v00001002d000068F2sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d0000678Asv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d00006788sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d00006784sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d00006780sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d00006809sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d0000684Csv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d00006808sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d00006828sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d00006749sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d00006748sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d00006747sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d00006746sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d0000674Asv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d00006709sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d00006708sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d00006707sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d00006706sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d00006705sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d00006704sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d00006703sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d00006702sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d00006701sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d00006700sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d00006762sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d00006768sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d00006767sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d00006766sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d00006727sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d00006726sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d00006723sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d00006722sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d00006729sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d00006728sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d000068C9sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d000068C8sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d00006880sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d000068A9sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d0000688Csv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d0000688Dsv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d0000688Asv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d00006889sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d00006888sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d000068E9sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d000068E8sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d000068F1sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d00006801sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d00006800sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d00006842sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d00006841sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d00006840sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d00006843sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d00006826sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d00006823sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d0000682Bsv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d00006831sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d0000682Fsv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d0000682Dsv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d00006827sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d00006830sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d00006825sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d00006824sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d00006821sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d00006820sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d00006740sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d00006741sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d00006743sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d00006742sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d00006745sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d00006744sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d00006760sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d00006761sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d00006763sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d00006765sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d00006764sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d00006725sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d00006724sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d00006721sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d00006720sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d000068E5sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d000068E4sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d000068F1sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d000068F0sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d000068E1sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d000068E0sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d000068C7sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d000068D1sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d000068D0sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d000068C1sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d000068C0sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d00006890sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d000068A8sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d000068A1sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d000068B1sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d000068B0sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d000068A0sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d0000666Fsv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d00006667sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d00006663sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d00006660sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d00006641sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d00006640sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d00006623sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d00006621sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d00006620sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d00006607sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d00006606sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d00006603sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d00006602sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d00006601sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d00006600sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d00006792sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d0000679Bsv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d00006790sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d0000679Esv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d00006799sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d0000679Asv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d00006798sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d00006806sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d00006811sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d00006810sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d00006819sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d00006818sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d0000683Fsv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d0000683Dsv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d0000683Bsv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d00006839sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d00006838sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d00006837sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d00006750sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d00006759sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d00006758sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d0000675Dsv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d0000675Bsv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d00006751sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d0000675Fsv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d00006850sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d00006849sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d00006859sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d00006858sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d0000671Dsv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d0000671Csv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d00006719sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d00006718sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d0000671Fsv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d00006770sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d00006779sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d00006771sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d00006772sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d0000677Bsv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d00006778sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d0000673Esv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d00006739sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d00006738sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d000068DEsv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d000068D9sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d000068D8sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d000068DAsv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d000068BFsv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d000068BAsv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d000068BEsv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d000068B9sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d000068B8sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d0000689Dsv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d0000689Csv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d0000689Bsv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d00006899sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d00006898sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d0000689Esv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d000068FEsv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d000068F9sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d000068F8sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d000068FAsv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d00006631sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d00006611sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d00006610sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d00006613sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d0000665Dsv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d00006658sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d0000665Csv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d00006651sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d00006650sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d00006649sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d00009807sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d00009806sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d00009809sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d00009808sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d0000980Asv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d00009802sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d00009805sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d00009804sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d00009803sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d00009991sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d00009990sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d00009901sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d00009900sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d0000990Asv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d00009904sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d00009903sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d00009994sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d00009993sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d00009992sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d00009909sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d00009908sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d00009907sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d00009906sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d00009905sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d00009910sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d00009913sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d000099A0sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d000099A2sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d00009917sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d00009918sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d00009919sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d000099A4sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d00009645sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d00009644sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d00009643sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d00009642sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d00009641sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d00009640sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d0000964Fsv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d0000964Esv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d0000964Csv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d0000964Bsv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d0000964Asv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d00009649sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d00009648sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d00009647sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d0000990Fsv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d00009998sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d00009996sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d0000990Esv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d0000990Csv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d00009997sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d00009995sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d0000990Dsv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d0000990Bsv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d0000999Bsv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d0000999Asv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d00009999sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d0000999Dsv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d0000999Csv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d00001316sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d00001307sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d00001306sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d00001305sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d00001304sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d0000131Csv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d0000131Bsv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d00001315sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d00001313sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d00001311sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d00001310sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d0000130Fsv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d0000130Esv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d0000130Dsv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d0000130Csv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d0000130Bsv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d0000130Asv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d00001309sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d0000983Fsv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d0000983Esv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d0000983Dsv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d0000983Csv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d0000983Bsv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d0000983Asv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d00009839sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d00009838sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d00009837sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d00009836sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d00009835sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d00009834sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d00009833sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d00009832sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d00009831sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias: pci:v00001002d00009830sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
depends: 
vermagic: 3.2.0-23-generic SMP mod_unload modversions 
parm: firegl:charp

[email protected] ~ *$ sudo modprobe fglrx*
[sudo] password for studio1: 
FATAL: Error inserting fglrx (/lib/modules/3.2.0-23-generic/kernel/drivers/char/drm/fglrx.ko): No such device
[email protected] ~ $ fgl_glxgears

Using GLX_SGIX_pbuffer
1051 frames in 5.0 seconds = 210.200 FPS
1062 frames in 5.0 seconds = 212.400 FPS
1319 frames in 5.0 seconds = 263.800 FPS
1401 frames in 5.0 seconds = 280.200 FPS
1569 frames in 5.0 seconds = 313.800 FPS
1886 frames in 5.0 seconds = 377.200 FPS
1730 frames in 5.0 seconds = 346.000 FPS
1834 frames in 5.0 seconds = 366.800 FPS
1667 frames in 5.0 seconds = 333.400 FPS
1861 frames in 5.0 seconds = 372.200 FPS
1666 frames in 5.0 seconds = 333.200 FPS
1650 frames in 5.0 seconds = 330.000 FPS
1673 frames in 5.0 seconds = 334.600 FPS
1585 frames in 5.0 seconds = 317.000 FPS
1427 frames in 5.0 seconds = 285.400 FPS
1532 frames in 5.0 seconds = 306.400 FPS
1915 frames in 5.0 seconds = 383.000 FPS
1775 frames in 5.0 seconds = 355.000 FPS
1096 frames in 5.0 seconds = 219.200 FPS
1135 frames in 5.0 seconds = 227.000 FPS


*This time I saw the spinning cube.
*

I haven't yet attempted to lauch the AMD Catalyst Drives after the reinstall.


----------



## hal8000 (Dec 23, 2006)

*Re: Issue(s) With AMD Catalyst*

With your card you may find the open source radeon driver works ok, but you can try and launch the AMD control centerfrom the terminal with:

amdcccle

If you get the spinning cube then you are using a driver with OpenGL acceleration. The later HD5xxx series cards often benefit from the AMD proprieatry catalyst driver.


----------



## tdb (Feb 4, 2008)

*Re: Issue(s) With AMD Catalyst*

So, in other words its time to pony up for and purchase a graphics card and ditch the onboard graphics?

This is my PSU specs below, is there anything that would work with this...I'm not a gamer just video stuff... I need my xbmc. :lol:

*Brand*
COOLER MASTER
*Model*
RS-460-PSAR-I3
*Series*
Elite 460


----------



## hal8000 (Dec 23, 2006)

*Re: Issue(s) With AMD Catalyst*

Before you do, does xbmc now run with the installed fglrx driver?
The fact that you get a spinning cube means that opengl acceleration is present,
not sure if its enough for xbmc though.

Xbmc works on my laptop with integrated Intel chipset, however in both cases I'm using Mint 16. Mint 13 will be using an older kernel and catalyst driver so you may not have to upgrade the hardware and you may get away with installing a newer version of Mint.

Download Mint 16 and see if the live CD performance is any better.


----------



## tdb (Feb 4, 2008)

*Re: Issue(s) With AMD Catalyst*

I searched around and came upon a thread on Linux Mint Forums, and a gentleman was having the same issue. His time frame ( about 14 days ago) is about right.. the last time I used XBMC and it worked properly about about 14 days ago. There was a major update via the Update Manager last week and I think that upgrade made my intergrated card obsolete. 

AMD Catalyst™ 13.1 Proprietary Linux x86 Display Driver, 
*Description:
Automated installer and Display Drivers for Xorg 6.9 to Xserver 1.12 and Kernel version up to 3.4*

My kernal for this machine is...

[email protected] ~ $ uname -a
Linux studio1-GA-78LMT-USB3* 3.2.0-23-generic* #36-Ubuntu SMP Tue Apr 10 20:39:51 UTC 2012 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux

This sucks in a major way. The guy did mentioned when he download MInt 16 (Petra) the issues with AMD/ATI and XMBC ceased. I really don't want want to install Mint ever 6 months. I record a lot of music on my box; if an external graphic card can help me I'll see but if i must, I'll have to reinstalling Mint every six month for the near future.

I guess this is solved. Thanks a lot Hal for hanging in there and helping me; I learned some new things, which go into my Linux notebook. Peace.


----------



## hal8000 (Dec 23, 2006)

Glad you got it sorted and thanks for marking solved.

You dont have to install every 6 months, I worked with Mint 14 for 2 years, never tried Mint 15, then just backed up my work and reinstalled Mint 16.

If you look at distrowatch, then Mint

DistroWatch.com: Linux Mint

You will see the major changes in the distribution, current linux kernel is 3.13.6, Mint16 ships with a 3.11 kernel but Mint 13 shipped with a 3.2 kernel, which will not be upgraded.

If you dont need the latest packages then running an older distro is fine, the only things to watch out for are vunerabilities in programs like firefox, which will now perhaps be a lter version in Mint 13 than when it was released.


----------

